# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Juro pro kashmir 280

## Sarantre

Καλησπέρα σας. Έχω στη κατοχή μου το μοντέλο Juro pro kashmir 280 και ξαφνικά μου αναβοσβήνουν οι ενδείξεις οι οποίες δείχνουν μία σταγόνα. Ένα σίδερο και ο ατμός. Ακούγεται επίσης ένας ήχος.  Μήπως γνωρίζετε τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει στην εν λόγω συσκευή;

----------

